# Red Admiral and Jumping Spider-ider-ider



## PixelRabbit (Apr 20, 2012)

**edit: changed the butterfly pic to the one it was supposed to be, thanks Oscar!

This fella was on the glass and I couldn't resist!




Jumping Spider-ider-ider by Judi Smelko, on Flickr

These guys are EVERYWHERE right now, never realized how fast butterflies are! I was following one down a trail and he was way in the lead... until a bird swooped in from the other end of the trail and the poor butterfly ended up as lunch lol

http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/7096053537/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/judi_smelko/7096053537/


Red Admiral by Judi Smelko, on Flickr


----------



## TheFantasticG (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice jumper. The whole reflection thing is a great concept.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks TheFantasticG


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn  Not entirely sure how I feel about the colouring of the fangs... But I like the shot! Spiders scare the **** out of me though; so I didn't look to long! 

The butterfly is really nice! Whatever was in the back at the top left is slightly distracting. But when you're chasing butterflies around who has time for the tiny details?


----------



## jriepe (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice shots Judi.  And Oscar that is the actual color of the fangs and not a PP job.

Jerry


----------



## OscarWilde (Apr 20, 2012)

jriepe said:
			
		

> Nice shots Judi.  And Oscar that is the actual color of the fangs and not a PP job.
> 
> Jerry



Yeah but the rest of the pic is converted to b and w, no? Which is what i meant. The choice to leave the colour there


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't think Pixel converted to B&W, those spiders are black and grey in real life (except the green fangs).

Pixel - nice shots, yet again!!!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks OscarWilde, Jerry and BlackSheep 

OW, (insert favourite swear word here) thanks for pointing out the top left, I uploaded the wrong edit lol I updated the OP with the one that was supposed to be there 
I was and still am very uncomfortable around spiders, these guys are pretty tiny and just suck me in because I know how awesome they are with those big eyes.
BlackSheep is right, it isn't converted to B&W


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Pix.. why is there a double reflection on the jumper?


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Charlie, double pane glass on the greenhouse side of the house. If I get flat enough with the glass I can get only one reflection but didn't get there on this shot.


----------



## cgipson1 (Apr 21, 2012)

PixelRabbit said:


> Hey Charlie, double pane glass on the greenhouse side of the house. If I get flat enough with the glass I can get only one reflection but didn't get there on this shot.



Cool.. just wondered! Nice shot!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Charlie


----------



## Naturalmente (Apr 21, 2012)

The spider seems to have the fangs of Dracula, good photo.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Naturalmente


----------



## jaomul (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice. both of them


----------



## pgriz (Apr 22, 2012)

Love both shots, Judi!  But curious minds want to know, did you do the spider shot with ambient light, or did you use a flash?  There are some bright highlights in the spider eyes that imply you used a flash, but the overall light seems somewhat narrow, so could also be ambient...  I've been chasing jumpers outside as well, but don't have anything worthwhile to post, so I'm a little envious at your success with this.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Jaomul and Pgriz 

It is just ambient light, he cooperated and faced into the sun for me  
Shot settings are : 1/640 F8 ISO200
I have some shots on my card that I used flash.  They were taken on the glass later in the day of one feeding on a fly, hopefully they turned out!  Flash can be tricky for me since I only have OB flash right now.  I have to crop these images bigtime (this is 800 on the long side), so things have to be very right SOOC and I find it harder to do that when I use the OB flash.

 Keep at them, it is well worth the challenge, they are really neat creatures.


----------

